# Get Free Tickets to RepX - Brisbane Reptile Expo 2018



## Virides (Jan 28, 2018)

We want to know how you discovered the RepX brand, and how you interact with it.

Fill in the survey - https://goo.gl/forms/daPmQg3UZQ4IxMk32

■■■ COMPETITION ■■■
WIN Tickets to RepX - Brisbane Reptile Expo 2018
Complete this short 10 question survey and fill in your entry to win*:
1 FREE FAMILY TICKET (Major Prize) or 1 of 3 SINGLE TICKETS (Runner Up Prizes)

*Details on Competition Entry page.

■■■ Who is RepX? ■■■
RepX is Australia's best reptile expo brand with its inaugural show in Brisbane on Sunday, 25th March 2018.

We are Queensland's best chance at updating old and behind the times legislation. To do this will mean being able to not just sell but also buy reptiles at shows in Queensland. But also to update all facets of the current legislation which has been desired for such a long time. So we are doing what needs to be done in order to make that a reality.

RepX will also be rolling out to all other major cities in Australia to bring up the standards of shows in line with other successful event spaces. We will also be influencing legislative change across all other states in Australia.

It's a huge task, and we are ready and willing to do something about it. We just need your help to make that a reality


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 29, 2018)

Was chatting to a breeder at my local pet store about not being able to buy animals at shows. He said because of the wacky legislation you can't do any transactions on site but if you left the premises, it became a *private* sale and therefore legal. Basically what he told me was that if he saw something he wanted he simply met the owner in the car park or something and did the transaction there. 

Wanting to get some clarification on this. Is this actually a legit and legal way to get things from shows? Or more of a loophole thats frowned upon? 

This Repx will be my first reptile expo, I've already bought my ticket and am eagerly counting the days. I'll be enjoying it regardless of whether I can buy animals or not but I can see why the legislation needs to be updated.


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 29, 2018)

is anyone going i cant wait to go


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 29, 2018)

bluedragon said:


> is anyone going i cant wait to go


Yeah I will be there for sure.. kid in a candy store type moment for it.. also I really wanna find a breeder who's is selling or breeding a Mertens water monitor [emoji4].. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 29, 2018)

If it wasn't for me instead looking at larger parrots same Murphy, I had been looking for some hatchies for quite a few months, hopefully I can get one when they're available more.


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 29, 2018)

well i might see you there


----------



## baker (Jan 29, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> Was chatting to a breeder at my local pet store about not being able to buy animals at shows. He said because of the wacky legislation you can't do any transactions on site but if you left the premises, it became a *private* sale and therefore legal. Basically what he told me was that if he saw something he wanted he simply met the owner in the car park or something and did the transaction there.
> 
> Wanting to get some clarification on this. Is this actually a legit and legal way to get things from shows? Or more of a loophole thats frowned upon?
> 
> This Repx will be my first reptile expo, I've already bought my ticket and am eagerly counting the days. I'll be enjoying it regardless of whether I can buy animals or not but I can see why the legislation needs to be updated.



Yes it is a loophole within the system, and no it is not frowned upon. If you find someone who you may like to purchase off of just get their details and talk to them later about what they have. Because of the legislation they can not advertise anything they have there, but talking to them you may be able to figure something out. Just don't expect it to be a same day sort of thing (could be, but don't expect it). 



bluedragon said:


> is anyone going i cant wait to go



Yep I'll be there for most of the day at the UQ herpetological society table. I will also be giving a talk at some stage during the day on crocodile movement and behaviour. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 29, 2018)

I am hoping to be there. We should organise a meet and greet time. @baker Possibly this could be done at or near the UQ stand and everyone that hasn't already can join the UQ Herpetological Society to show their support. As a new member as of last year, I can say this was the best $5 I have ever spent.


----------



## Virides (Jan 29, 2018)

It is true that you can't advertise your animals on the day in that they are "used as promotional tools directly or by proximity". This means no branded shirts, business cards, signage, etc. The DEHP do admit that they can't control everything and that speaking to the breeder is certainly expected (they aren't banning the breeder from speaking). But you could say technically it could be done in the car park but we wouldn't condone this and rather that you organise something away from the venue and some time later after the event.

As organisers and also what we feel is Queensland's best chance to have the rules fixed, we don't want to shoot ourselves in the foot or finish before we get started by getting on the bad side of the very government department we are trying to influence for a change in legislation.

Cameron (not @baker) from the DEHP is on the hobby's side, he and others like him in the department have their hands tied as there is a process to change legislation and that doesn't start with them changing their minds on it.


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 30, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I am hoping to be there. We should organise a meet and greet time. @baker Possibly this could be done at or near the UQ stand and everyone that hasn't already can join the UQ Herpetological Society to show their support. As a new member as of last year, I can say this was the best $5 I have ever spent.


good idea so we all should meet at the UQ stand


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 30, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> As a new member as of last year, I can say this was the best $5 I have ever spent.



I'm still learning about all these groups. What exactly do they do? 



Virides said:


> As organisers and also what we feel is Queensland's best chance to have the rules fixed, we don't want to shoot ourselves in the foot or finish before we get started by getting on the bad side of the very government department we are trying to influence for a change in legislation.



Thanks for that response, clears things up for me. Is Queensland the only one with this wacky rules? Seems like theres something wrong with the water up here...


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 30, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> I'm still learning about all these groups. What exactly do they do?


@baker Would be the best person to answer your question.

My value has come from the couple of talks I have attended. They were both very informative and I thoroughly enjoyed them. The speakers, Dr Scott Hocknall: Qld Museum and Steve Wilson: Author and Reptile Enthusiast are very well respected in their fields and brought a wealth of information to share as well as pictures and fossils etc. Next year I am hoping to attend some of the herping trips organised by the society.


----------



## baker (Jan 30, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I am hoping to be there. We should organise a meet and greet time. @baker Possibly this could be done at or near the UQ stand and everyone that hasn't already can join the UQ Herpetological Society to show their support. As a new member as of last year, I can say this was the best $5 I have ever spent.



I'm sure we'll be able to organise some sort of meet up there. 



Nerdhero said:


> I'm still learning about all these groups. What exactly do they do?



Basically we are a herpetological society based from the University of Queensland. Throughout the year we run a variety of different events for members to attend. These range from herping expeditions targeting a variety of different species both around SEQ and further a field (just recently we did a two night trip to Girraween NP and Inglewood) during the summer months when herps are active. Throughout the rest of the year when it's to cold for herping we organize a variety of monthly seminars bringing in researchers and experts in their fields to talk about what they do. We also conduct workshops throughout the year to help people learn reptile identification, herping etiquette and hopefully soon some photography. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Nerdhero (Jan 30, 2018)

Awesome!! Ill be on the lookout for your table then


----------



## Virides (Feb 9, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> Thanks for that response, clears things up for me. Is Queensland the only one with this wacky rules? Seems like theres something wrong with the water up here...



Queensland isn't the only state with outdated laws, but it is certainly known as the most outdated, in particular the selling/buying at events. It's not just that, there are plenty of rules that need readdressing.
[doublepost=1518142905,1517372953][/doublepost]We have reached 95% capacity with regards to exhibitor spaces available, which has surpassed our minimum goal of 80% 

Want to be involved with this awesome event? Then either get your tickets now at www.repx.com.au/tickets or submit your thoughts at our survey to go into the draw to win FREE tickets at https://goo.gl/forms/daPmQg3UZQ4IxMk32


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 4, 2018)

Who is going to the QLD expo.. I'll be there *with pants on and meeting all I can....can't wait.. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## bluedragon (Mar 5, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Who is going to the QLD expo.. I'll be there *with pants on and meeting all I can....can't wait..
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


im definitely going ive got my tickets hope to see u there


----------



## Nerdhero (Mar 5, 2018)

bluedragon said:


> im definitely going ive got my tickets hope to see u there



Sameeeee


----------



## Virides (Mar 8, 2018)

Over 500 Digital Tickets sold so far and still have 2 weeks to go. We sold 80 tickets from Monday last week to Monday just gone, and on Tuesday we sold 78 in a day!

Set a new personal goal of 1000 tickets by the show


----------



## baker (Mar 18, 2018)

Times has certainly gone fast over the last couple of months and now we're only one week away from RepX. I thought I'd share a quick teaser for the presentation that I shall be giving next week during RepX to help everyone get excited. 




Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Nerdhero (Mar 18, 2018)

Is there an itinerary for the days events? I don't wanna miss out!


----------



## cris (Mar 18, 2018)

Virides said:


> We are Queensland's best chance at updating old and behind the times legislation. To do this will mean being able to not just sell but also buy reptiles at shows in Queensland. But also to update all facets of the current legislation which has been desired for such a long time. So we are doing what needs to be done in order to make that a reality.



What changes you are lobbying for and how this is progressing under the current regime? With the aim of increasing red tape and tax funded employment the government could probably introduce some sort of legal wild caught reptile industry.


----------



## bluedragon (Mar 22, 2018)

3 days to go


----------



## Stuart (Mar 25, 2018)

How did it go? Anyone get some pics?


----------



## bluedragon (Mar 25, 2018)

pretty good ill put some pics up tomorrow
[doublepost=1521973370,1521973318][/doublepost]where were you baker


----------



## Harry89 (Mar 26, 2018)

Well done guys, that was a really nice event, well planned and executed. I ended up staying there for almost the whole thing, lots to see and do and the lectures were great!


----------



## bluedragon (Mar 29, 2018)

Heres some photos































































Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Apr 1, 2018)

Legend, thanks for sharing bluedragon


----------

